# Sears J.C. Higgins Information



## squiggy (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm new to this forum so if I'm not at the right place, don't yell too loud. I just recently found a J.C. Higgins bicycle like my parents bought for me for Christmas in either 1961 or 62. It has what I think is a serial number stamped on the left rear frame work. it is as follows. 502 86622. 614593. It has spaces between the numbers just as I have typed them, they are not together. Can someone PLEASE tell me the age of manufacture of this bike? I have been able to narrow it down to one thing, It was called a Flightliner. I plan to restore it to it's original condition. Everything is perfect as far as the metal work. The plastic headlight lens are broken, that's about all. Does anyone know where I can find those? On the top of the chrome headlight housing there is a small "dime" size circle imprinted into the metal. I'm assuming that there was some sort of sticker placed in there. Can someone tell me what that was and what it looked like. I know that I'm full of questions about this bike but I have been searching for a month trying to find someone that can supply info on this.[/B]


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 25, 2010)

Flightliners were offered in the catalogs from 1958-1963. The Spaceliner replaced it for the most part in 64, though they still used the same Flightliner frame and tank into the later 60s. Later bikes only have the Sears name, so your bike is probably 63 or older. Usually, the middle number is the catalog number, and you can match them up to original pages reprinted in the Elgin/JC Higgins/Hawthorne book. Those numbers were in the 4000 series, though the # on the bike often has 5 digits. 4662 is the # of a 63 with 24" wheels and single speed hub. That 8 throws things off. Pics of the bike may help. Also, the decal on top of the headlight said 'Sears'. You may be able to find parts on ebay, but would likely have to buy a whole tank. No one's reproduced the lenses for these yet, so they're mighty rare!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Umm...I have a FLIGHTliner from 1966.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 26, 2010)

Umm...I have a FLIGHTliner from 1966. 
I did say they used the FL frame and tank into the later 60s. I have one which has the painted 'fin' style Murray chainguard, and it just says Sears on it. 


 I haven't seen any later bikes with the actual FL name on them, or in the book. Of course, that doesn't mean they aren't out there! ..If Squiggy's bike has the JC Higgins name on it, it's likely a 63 or older. Nothing's really definite in this hobby, some bike will always turn up that defies the norm!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 27, 2010)

My bike had the Flightliner chaingaurd (all chrome), was sold by Sears AND when it waspulled from the barn for the first time, it still had one of the braces from the Flightliner/Spaceliner style rack.

In 1966, Spaceliners had the, what I call, "3rd generation design" chaingaurd. The style with the slots cut into it. Yet, the lower line Flightliners (never called that in the '66 book, but I think I can make out the chaingaurd lettering) still had the older 2nd gen. chaingaurds.


----------



## squiggy (Mar 28, 2010)

*J.C. Higgins Flightliner*

Hey, thanks for the info. I guess i'm going to have to take a couple of pics and post. Maybe I can get some better info on it. I don't know if I can describe this or not but the bike that I have is the one that has a white tank with the words "J C Higgins on each side with two small headlights on the front. The switch for the lights is located on the right, top side of the tank. The bike has the all chrome chain guard with a white stripe across the top and a couple of the letters are still somewhat readable which spelled out, what I think was "Flightliner". I may be wrong. 
If I am able to post a couple of pics, can you posibabaly assist me in inedtifying it?

Thanks;
Squiggy


----------



## Loricl (Mar 30, 2010)

*what year is this bike from*

I have a J.C. Higgins Flightliner that I would like help with also. I think there is a no# 50246011450112 on it.  a bike place told me that once.  I was wondering what year it is and what it is worth?


----------



## Loricl (Mar 30, 2010)

Does it look my pic I just posted?


----------



## squiggy (Apr 1, 2010)

*J.C. Higgins Bike*

Yes, my bike looks just like yours only it has the middle bar for a boy and the tank where the light is goes from front to almost the seat post and is red. I'm told by some folks that the serial number that is stamped on the left rear frame assembly contains the year of manufacture. The number is suppose to contain an extra digit that was placed there by sears and if that digit is omitted, one would have the year of manufacture. For instance mine has the following number: 502   86622    614593. If you will notice the 86622 in my number. I was told that my bike was manufactured on the 8TH month of the year 1966 on the 22ND Day.
    I find this hard to believe. I think either someone was giving the wrong info or they just plain didn't know what they were talking about, and the reason I say this is I'm 57 years old. My mother and father bought me a bike identical to the one I have for Christmas, 1961.
   I like you, would like very much to find someone that can assist me with my bike as well as yours. I did however find someone that can make me new headlight lenses for my bike. I have looked for two months for someone that would have some lenses in mothballs somewhere and have came up empty each time.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 2, 2010)

The second set of numbers is the catalog number and the third set is an unknown set. It could mean anything, production sequence, date, whatever. But, to get the exact year, you will need to find some old Sears catalogs and match up the second set of numbers with the numbers in the catlogs. Mine matches best with 1966.


----------



## missmia (Jan 25, 2011)

*RE: J.C. Higgins Bike*

Squiggy. I think I have the same bike as you. Did you get the headlight lenses made? How did they turn out? I'm looking for lenses...and the battery housing...and the switch...and the chain guard. I'm very knew to vintage bikes so searching for parts has definitely been a challenge.

If anyone can offer up any advice I would really appreciate it.

Here are some pics of my ride.

Thanks


----------



## Sulley (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a Higgins Flightliner mod#502 46060 and the # below that is 59 2309  any idea on the year of this, thanks for any help.  Sulley


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 19, 2011)

Sulley said:


> I have a Higgins Flightliner mod#502 46060 and the # below that is 59 2309  any idea on the year of this, thanks for any help.  Sulley




4606= 1960 boy's coaster brake model. Missmia, best place for parts for these is ebay under collectibles/transportation/bicycles.


----------



## Sulley (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you.  Sulley


----------



## Bigharley (Oct 4, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bigharley (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sears Flightliner*

I just bought one of those of someone as was wondering if it came with any kind of lens cover that was metal because mine looks just like the one in the pic but i haven't received it yet to confirm the decoration is missing and if it is does any one know where to get one? please email me at hells81@hotmail.com


----------



## vincev (Oct 4, 2011)

heres one of my Sears Flightliner bikes from 1961


----------



## Bigharley (Oct 4, 2011)

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a133/bye_xbye/DSC02165.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a133/bye_xbye/DSC02166.jpg
 Here is mine i haven't got it home yet but i dig it. is it suppose tohave a chrome piece around the lights and a lens? I dont even know what it is except the fact it says sears  on the chain guard.


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2011)

I am pretty sure what you have is a 1960 Sears.


----------



## Bigharley (Oct 19, 2011)

*1960 sears*

So is mine a jc higgins? or a murrary? and on that note i need the chrome plastic piece that the lights sit in refurbished because its broke in 3 spots and i need new lenses and a switch. mine is super rusty might just leave it as is and ride but sure would like to restore it.i also dont have the wheels at this time were they a special kind?please emailme at hells81@hotmail.com


----------



## Bigharley (Oct 19, 2011)

i need the fenders too.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 19, 2011)

*A few we have....*


----------



## Bigharley (Oct 19, 2011)

CAn you post more pics freom diferent anles so i can see what mine is supposed to look like? i really would like close ups of the tank all around and the rack.


----------



## Bigharley (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish i knew how to write in these forums beter


----------



## gsav69 (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey folks. Brand new here and just picked uo a womans flightliner. My headlight is fixabke EXCEPT i cant figure out what bulbs it takes? Im also trying to figure out whats missing on the back of the rear rack. Ive seen a light and refelctor. Any insight around this thing or any direction on where i can learn more would be appreciated. Shes old and tired but i intend on making it fun without doing a full restoration?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 23, 2020)

The benefit of a 10 year old dead thread resurfacing, is the comfort in knowing that people are using the search function to find their answers.

@gsav69 can you post pictures of this bike?


----------



## gsav69 (Aug 23, 2020)

I have searched high and low for info and generally find the info available to be anemic at best. Happy to have found this forum for sure. ve already started to break this thing down a bit but will share a few pics shortly. Thx in advance for your help.


----------

